# New Product - Sonus Der Wunder Polishing Towel 2 Pack



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

*Polish your car like a pro! The Sonus Der Wunder Polishing Towel is a microfiber fabric with a flush edge binding for scratch-free paint care. It's a premium glass towel, too! *

The most common complaint with first generation microfiber polishing cloths is the edge binding that keeps the towel from fraying and unraveling. Until now, all microfiber towels were surge bound (thread looped around the edge) or bound with a fabric edging that's stitched to the towel. Unless the binding is made with exceptional quality, they may create micro-fine scratches. This could be very frustrating when polish to remove scratches. The solution is this new generation polishing cloth from Sonüs, the Der Wunder Polishing Towel. Look at these features:


Non-hemmed edge - Will not scratch! 
No Residue Trail - Completely removes wax and polish residues 
Polish & Wax Will Not Build-Up in the Toweling 
Softer than cotton or fleece 
Lint-free (great for glass cleaning!) 
Machine washable & dryable 
Safe for all paint finishes, including clearcoats! 
Excellent glass cleaning towel 
An excellent choice for interior cleaning

I love this towel because it makes polishing and waxing so easy. The tight weave quickly cuts through dry polish and wax residue for fast, smear-free, crystal clear results. Use with the Sonus Der Wunder Applicator (made using the same material) for easy-on-easy-off hand polishing and waxing.

The Sonus Der Wunder Polishing Towel is superb on glass. Use it with Sonus Vision glass cleaner for streak-free, crystal clear glass. If you have stubborn water spots or stains, try using Autoglym Glass Polish with a Sonus Der Wunder Polishing Towel. The results are amazing.

Each towel comes with a 60 day unconditional guarantee. If you're not happy with your Sonus Der Wunder Polish Towels, return them for a complete refund.

Performance, safety and value, that's Sonus!

Made in Korea. 75/25 blend of Polyester/Polyamide. Package of two 16" by 16" towels.

*Cost - £8.50 per pack of two*

*Click the Towel to be taken to our site *

Cheers,

Johnny


----------

